# Hybrids - Worth it or worthless?



## carrotworm

How many of you guys play with a hybrid? I hate long irons and have been contemplating getting them, but worried about the stigma of being viewed as an old man club.


----------



## Spike

I love mine. I carry 2 and they have helped me. I'm only 30 so not just an old man club.


----------



## stephensafar

I too wanted an answer for it but couldnt get one right. Now iam confused whether to buy them or not.It gives accuracy but not distance this is what i got from some sources but i think if its accurate then must give it a shot.What do you think man?


----------

